# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  уход за коровами,земледелие.

## Галим

Хотелось бы прояснить некоторые вопросы:
1)Какие существуют методы(вайшнавские) по регулированию численности коров? 
2)дает ли корова молоко если какой либо год она не отелилась?
3)Допустима ли кастрация быков?
Есть ли ведическая наука по земледелию и защите коров(скотоводство)?

И по пути еще вопрос-Вот в ведах корова считается одной из матерей,но также есть истории с продажей,дарением коров,быков.Как можно продавать,дарить свою мать,отца?
Харе Кришна!

----------


## madhusudana das

> Хотелось бы прояснить некоторые вопросы:
> 1)Какие существуют методы(вайшнавские) по регулированию численности коров? 
> 2)дает ли корова молоко если какой либо год она не отелилась?
> 3)Допустима ли кастрация быков?
> Есть ли ведическая наука по земледелию и защите коров(скотоводство)?
> 
> И по пути еще вопрос-Вот в ведах корова считается одной из матерей,но также есть истории с продажей,дарением коров,быков.Как можно продавать,дарить свою мать,отца?
> Харе Кришна!


Харе Кришна, Галим. Рад снова Вас встретить. Эта тема меня тоже в своё время интересовала.С позиции фермера. Мне кажется, что я смогу ответить, если Вы мне скажите почему Вы об этом спрашиваете?
 На один вопрос ответить могу сразу, про кастрацию: корова -мать, значит бык -отец. Соответственно как мы осмелимся кострировать быка- отца?
  А на остольные вопросы, ответы не однобоки.

----------


## Галим

> Рад снова Вас встретить.


 Взаимно!Хари! Хари!


> Эта тема меня тоже в своё время интересовала.С позиции фермера. Мне кажется, что я смогу ответить, если Вы мне скажите почему Вы об этом спрашиваете?


Есть планы завести корову,но не хотелось бы потом расхлебывать кармические последствия,вызванные невежеством,поспешностью в принятии решения,хотелось бы чтоб подобная деятельность не тормозила мой духовный прогресс.



> На один вопрос ответить могу сразу, про кастрацию: корова -мать, значит бык -отец. Соответственно как мы осмелимся кострировать быка- отца?


Я сам из деревни и непонаслышке знаю,что такое племенной бык,он довольно неуправляем,может разнести пол деревни,или покалечить кого.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Взаимно!Хари! Хари!Есть планы завести корову,но не хотелось бы потом расхлебывать кармические последствия,вызванные невежеством,поспешностью в принятии решения,хотелось бы чтоб подобная деятельность не тормозила мой духовный прогресс.
> Я сам из деревни и непонаслышке знаю,что такое племенной бык,он довольно неуправляем,может разнести пол деревни,или покалечить кого.


А-а.. если Вы из деревни, тогда у Вас должно быть больше опыта. Я сам из самары щас поселился в посёлке и есть идея в будущем как перво очередные нужды обустроим, может быть заведём карову. Но опятьже это действительно серьёзный шаг. Надо всё тщательно взвесить, а жена у Вас есть?

----------


## madhusudana das

> ... а жена у Вас есть?


Просто если один или с отцом и матерью, это может усложнится. Надоже и другие обязанности выполнять.

----------


## Галим

> А-а.. если Вы из деревни, тогда у Вас должно быть больше опыта. Я сам из самары щас поселился в посёлке и есть идея в будущем как перво очередные нужды обустроим, может быть заведём карову. Но опятьже это действительно серьёзный шаг. Надо всё тщательно взвесить, а жена у Вас есть?


Женат,ребенок 5-и лет.

----------


## Галим

> Просто если один или с отцом и матерью, это может усложнится. Надоже и другие обязанности выполнять.


С обязанностями все в порядке,но хотелось бы вообще оставить работу на дядю,и жить сам по себе без работы по найму.

----------


## madhusudana das

> С обязанностями все в порядке,но хотелось бы вообще оставить работу на дядю,и жить сам по себе без работы по найму.


Понятно. Вобще щас в магазинах олоко да друие молочные продукты оставляют желать лучшего, поэтому у меня появилась идея этим заниматся. Недавно узнавал у соседей сколько надо денег на корову в месяц. Они мне ответили, 10 000.Ятак прикинул в принципе если не работать, а заниматся только этим хозяством, то в полне нармально можно жить. А повопросам я Вам неотвечу, просто незнаю, а понаслышкам это недело. Хотя на последни могу ответить: в ведах можно найти всю необходимою информаццию, но она раскидана т.е. нет конкретно посвещённой этой теме главы.
В кали-югу это знание неактуально. Вот,что вспомнил: что бы усмерить быка ему кольцо в нос вставлят, это его нежное место. За него тянут и он как телёнок послушно пойдёт за вами. Можно по крупицам собрать полезную информацию, но информация это не знание.

----------


## Mitra Gopi d. d. GKG

Харе Кришна ! В этом году во второй раз в Днепропетровске проходил фестиваль "Варнашрамы", где давал лекции Балабхадра прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, министр ИСККОН по защите коров. Он очень подробно рассказывал о том, как ухаживать за коровами и быками. И он говорил, что быков нужно кастрировать. У него уже есть книга написанная на эту тему, там он описывает как это все правильно делать и почему это нужно делать. Только она на английском языке. Есть у него и сайт он тоже на английском. А вот на этом сайте скоро появятся его лекции на русском http://www.gitagrad.org.ua/varnashrama. Есть преданные русскоязычные, которые содержат коров и быков и с ними можно проконсультироваться, вот здесь : http://korova-cow.ru/ , в России, Белоруссии, на Украине.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Харе Кришна ! В этом году во второй раз в Днепропетровске проходил фестиваль "Варнашрамы", где давал лекции Балабхадра прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, министр ИСККОН по защите коров. Он очень подробно рассказывал о том, как ухаживать за коровами и быками. И он говорил, что быков нужно кастрировать. У него уже есть книга написанная на эту тему, там он описывает как это все правильно делать и почему это нужно делать. Только она на английском языке. Есть у него и сайт он тоже на английском. А вот на этом сайте скоро появятся его лекции на русском http://www.gitagrad.org.ua/varnashrama. Есть преданные русскоязычные, которые содержат коров и быков и с ними можно проконсультироваться, вот здесь : http://korova-cow.ru/ , в России, Белоруссии, на Украине.


Харе Кришна матаджи, спасибо Вам за заботу. :smilies:

----------


## Галим

> Харе Кришна ! В этом году во второй раз в Днепропетровске проходил фестиваль "Варнашрамы", где давал лекции Балабхадра прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, министр ИСККОН по защите коров. Он очень подробно рассказывал о том, как ухаживать за коровами и быками. И он говорил, что быков нужно кастрировать. У него уже есть книга написанная на эту тему, там он описывает как это все правильно делать и почему это нужно делать. Только она на английском языке. Есть у него и сайт он тоже на английском. А вот на этом сайте скоро появятся его лекции на русском http://www.gitagrad.org.ua/varnashrama. Есть преданные русскоязычные, которые содержат коров и быков и с ними можно проконсультироваться, вот здесь : http://korova-cow.ru/ , в России, Белоруссии, на Украине.


Спасибо,послал запрос на его скайп,если откликнится,поговорим надеюсь.

----------


## madhusudana das

Спасибо Галим, что подняли эту тему сам бы я долго тормозил :smilies:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Могу ответить на Ваши вопросы.
 Корова продолжает давать молоко и на второй, и на третий год после отела. Но удой снижается. На сколько - это зависит от коровы. У нас у разных коров - по-разному: кто дает по 6 литров, а кто и по поллитра. Конечно и от кормов. У нас на ферме сейчас 54 животных. Последний раз коровы телились в 2008 году. 
 Быков нужно кастировать.
 Эту тему я очень подробно рассказывала на форуме в теме "Сельхозобщина под Минском", но ее, похоже, уже убрали. Так что , наверное придется все заново объяснять...
 Скажу несколько слов. Мы тоже раньше думали, что нельзя кастрировать. И что из этого получилось, знаете? - Численность стада возросла катастрофически! Мы остались почти одни, т.к. остальные преданные разъехались. Это долго рассказывать. ...Кастрация проходит под местным наркозом. После этого животное идет пастись дальше. Есть разные способы, более гуманные, но я не буду их описывать, долго. Кастированное животное продолжает жить обычной жизнью, прыгает на коров, как и прежде, просто телята не рождаются...  Также оно становится более спокойное, у него меняется характер. Вол, так теперь называют быка, больше ест, и поэтому набирает на зиму больше жира, чтобы легче перезимовать. А вот быкам было труднее, приходилось больше подкармливать. 
 Начинать обучение бычков надо как можно раньше, с месячного возраста, еще до кастрации. Обучать взрослое животное НАМНОГО труднее и требует специального загона и силы, терпения и т.д... Моя дочь обучила 12 бычков, теперь они все способны работать. она делала это иногда даже во время пастьбы, играя с ними. 
 Т. о. регулирование численности происходит через кастрацию и регулируемое покрытие коров. Т. е. оставляется на племя бык и содержится отдельно. На отдельной привязи на отдельном пастбище, например. Он не обязательно будет буйный. Я сама быков даже обучать пыталась. Главное - это установить хорошие отношения, когда вы - друзья. Просто когда бык услышит запах коровы, которая в охоте, то он становится неуправляемый. Поэтому на них и работать невозможно. Он побежит за коровой, даже если у него сзади телега, или борона или бревно... Это может быть опасно.
 Опыт жизни на земле на ферме Новая Враджа Мандала - 14 лет.
 Если возникнут еще вопросы, буду рада ответить.

----------


## Галим

> Харе Кришна!


Харе Кришна!Огромное вам спасибо за подробный ответ.Многие вопросы я прояснил поговорив по скайпу с Кришна дасом из Алматы,у них тоже там ферма.Кстати,у них есть случаи когда корова несколько лет вообще не давала молока а  потом вдруг начала доиться,вот такие вот дела :dandavat: .
Но у меня все же остались некоторые вопросы.
1.В чем заключается обучение быков(волов),вы одеваете кольцо в ноздри?Чему обучаете?Как?
2.Можно ли обойтись одним сеном для корма в зимний период,или они нуждаются также в овощах,зерновых?
3.Заготавливаете ли вы силос на зиму,если да-то каков рецепт?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы! Неожиданно и радостно было увидеть здесь тему о коровах!!!
У нас тоже есть небольшой опыт содержания коров–быков. Хочется поделиться.
Мы с семьей 6 лет прожили в Ершово (Курджиново).

Пытались целый год не покрывать нашу 3–х летнюю Корову. Через год она стала давать меньше литра молока и очень горького!!! Пить было не возможно. Тут наши иллюзии рассеялись... :sed: 
Хотя, подозреваю, что это может зависить от характера Коровы!

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Харе Кришна!Огромное вам спасибо за подробный ответ.Многие вопросы я прояснил поговорив по скайпу с Кришна дасом из Алматы,у них тоже там ферма.Кстати,у них есть случаи когда корова несколько лет вообще не давала молока а  потом вдруг начала доиться,вот такие вот дела.
> Но у меня все же остались некоторые вопросы.
> 1.В чем заключается обучение быков(волов),вы одеваете кольцо в ноздри?Чему обучаете?Как?
> 2.Можно ли обойтись одним сеном для корма в зимний период,или они нуждаются также в овощах,зерновых?
> 3.Заготавливаете ли вы силос на зиму,если да-то каков рецепт?


 Очень рада ответить.
 1.Обучать быков, волов нас научил Балабхадра прабху. Это целая наука. Быстро не ответишь. Отвечу кратко.
 Кольца в нос мы не одеваем. Это не обязательно. Балабхадра прабху говорит, что носовые кольца свидетельствуют о том, что нет сердечных отношений между волм и погонщиком. Работа основана на страхе, принуждении.
 Сначала нужно установить хорошие отношения. Приучить животное спокойно воспринимать, когда ему надевают оголовник. Потом водить его рядом. Потом обучение командам. Есть несколько команд: ОП! вперед, ВУЛ остановиться, СТЭЙ стоять долго спокойно, ХА повернуть налево, ДЖИ направо, БЭК назад. Я их перечислила в порядке обучения. Сразу обучаем по одной команде. По мере усвоения обучаем следующей и т.д.
 Сначала произносится имя животного, потом команда. Это обязательно. В левой руке - палочка, в правой - поводок оголовника. Во время обучения кормить нельзя, и нельзя, чт обы в карманах было что-либо вкусное. У коров нюх! Бычок будет думать только об угощении, а не вас. Обязательно нужно стараться удерживать внимание животного на себе. Это как с учениками в первом классе. Нужно больше говорить с ним ласковыми интонациями, хвалить его, поглаживая, массируя. Это тоже награда за правильно выполненную команду.
 Потом обучают двух бычков, связывая их за оголовники. Потом надевают детское ярмо. Обучают ходить вместе ровно, начинать двигаться вместе по команде, потом тянуть небольшой груз. Потом груз увеличивают. Коровы и быки, волы растут до 5 лет. Только в 5 лет можно полностью нагружать животное. Работать можно парой или одним волом. Тогда надевают разрезанный хомут или одиночное ярмо. Кормим до работы и после. Обязательно.  
2.Покупаем пшеничные отруби или размол или молотое зерно. Овощи есть немного свои. Мелкая картошка, лишние тыквы, раньше выращивали кормовую свеклу.
3.Силос не заготавливаем. Рецепт слышала, но плохо помню.

----------


## Галим

> Очень рада ответить.


Харе Кришна!Дандаваты :dandavat:  :namaste: .Я пока еще не решился,но общение с вами очень вдохновляет,такое ощущение что побывал во Вриндаване :heart: .Не хотелось бы потерять с вами связь,думаю когда наконец заведу корову возникнут еще масса вопросов.Может быть дадите мне свой меил или скайп,ну или как вам удобно? :vanca calpa:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Эту тему я очень подробно рассказывала на форуме в теме "Сельхозобщина под Минском", но ее, похоже, уже убрали. Так что , наверное придется все заново объяснять...


Ту тему не убрали. Она просто пропала вместе во всем старым форумом в 2010 году. Наверное, что-то осталось в архивах. Так что, к сожалению, придется рассказывать заново.

Важные сообщения лучше копировать себе на компьютер.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Горькое молоко и у наших коров бывало. Это зависит от питания и особенностей организма коровы. Некоторые коровы у нас вообще перестали доиться на третий год после отела, а некоторые продолжают. Корова Нита на второй год стала давать соленое молоко, а сейчас на третий год после отела добавила молока и оно стало сладкое! Удивительно. Я и сама точно не знаю, от чего это зависит. Балабхадра прабху говорит, что от любви того, кто заботится о корове. Я думаю, что еще и от сознания коровы, ее желания. Они ведь все разные. Есть жадины, а есть щедрые... Как и люди... Поэтому лучше жить общиной, иметь несколько коров, какая-нибудь да будет удачной.

----------


## Мурари Кришна дас

Харе Кришна!
Очень интересная тема!
Мне очень понравились ответы матаджи *Прабхавати деви даси* и так как я тоже занимаюсь коровами на ферме ШВД под Алматой мне тоже захотелось поделиться здесь своим опытом. И ответить на заданные вопросы.
Быков мы тоже кастрируем. Потому что в 2003 году от двух не кастрированных быков родилось сразу 10 телят. Такой быстрый и ежегодный рост стада не входил в планы руководства. Оставили только одного бычка для планового осеменения. Его держали отдельно от всех коров и на пастбище он не ходил. Постепенно справляться стало с ним трудно. И когда он поломал кости одному из пастушков который потерял совсем осторожность. Кастрировали и его уже совсем взрослым. После этого характер быка сильно изменился и он стал совсем добрым. Но у нас не осталось ни одного осеменителя. Теперь мне когда надо осеменить корову я прибегаю к искусственному осеменению. 
Те 10 коров которые родили в том 2003 году двали молоко два-три года. В первый год почти все давали по 8-10 литров за дойку и доились два раза в день. Но постепенно у всех коров молоко кончилось. Через год полтора после этого три коровы из них начали опять давать молоко. Одна из этих трех давала молоко только один год две другие дают его и до сих пор. Сначала они давали по пол ведра один раз в день. Летом больше зимой меньше. Весной этого года начали давать по ведру два раза в день и продолжалось это три месяца май, июнь, июль. Потом трава стала сухая и они начали опять уменьшать удой. Сейчас я дою их еще два раза в день но уже только по пол ведра. 
Летом подкармливаю только дойных коров овощными очистками которые остаются с кухни лишними яблоками с сада. 
Зимой всех коров кормим сеном и дробленым ячменем. В дробленку добавляю соль и мел. Всем даю по 1кг дробленки дойным по два кг. Больше нельзя. Было бы хорошо еще овощей каких нибудь зимой давать. Помню в 2004 году мы закупили кормовую свеклу (коровы её просто обожают) и кормили всех по пол ведра рубленной свеклы. Сейчас на овощи денег нет. 
Быков не обучаем. Потому что во первых не умеем их обучать, а во вторых коровами здесь преданные не хотят заниматься. Сейчас из преданных за нашими коровами (27 голов) занимаюсь только я. Нанимаем двух пастухов карми. Один из них пасет более менее нормально. Второй алкоголик, когда запьет пасу сам за него. Нормальных пастухов очень трудно здесь найти поэтому приходится терпеть то что есть. Все волы у нас с кольцами, некому развивать сердечные отношения. Но я запрягаю их в тележку и вожу навоз, сено и другие грузы. Особого обучения для этого не нужно. Просто одеваю веревку на рога и они покорно идут за ней, в редких случаях когда не слушаются беру за кольцо. Есть один бык совершенно спокойный, но идти в упряжке не хочет ни как и ни каким образом даже за кольцо, просто вообще не сдвинуть с места.
Хотелось бы чтобы Балабхадра прабху посетил нашу ферму и вдохновил преданных на служение коровам.
Но большинство коров меня любят. И недавно мы сняли короткое прикольное видео о том как одна из коров меня любит вот ссылочка http://www.krishna.kz/?q=lubovgaurangi можно оставлять комментарии. 
Если кто то хочет служить коровам, то нам сейчас нужен пастух брахмачари, милости просим! Если будут желающие спишитесь со мной, обсудим подробности.

Харе Кришна! Всего хорошего будут еще вопросы пишите с удовольствием отвечу!
Ваш слуга Мурари Кришна дас.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Спасибо, Мурари Кришна прабху! Скачали Ваше видео. Я рада, что есть еще преданные, которые занимаются с коровами. 
 Для желающих приобрести корову: нужно это делать сообща, совместно с преданными-единомышленниками! И место вначале правильно подобрать. Как учил Шрила Прабхупада. Иначе будут проблемы. Не будьте в иллюзии, думая, что "вот поеду в деревню, куплю дом, потом коровку,   буду молоко пить.." Нельзя в обычной кармической деревне это начинать! Будут проблемы! Нужно организовывать сельхозобщины, и находиться они должны вдали от крупных городов, и на некотором расстоянии от более мелких населенных пунктов. 
 Меня попросили брошюрку написать о коровах. Я начала писать .Как закончу, размещу на форуме в своем аккаунте. Кто захочет, почитает.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

У нас те же проблемы, что и у Вас, Мурари Кришна прабху. Людей не хватает. Есть алкоголики... Сейчас вот коровы друг дружку бодают. Потом грыжи образуются... Кончики рогов обрезали у трех самых бодучих коров. Один молодой обученный вол что-то съел острое (возможно, гвоздь...). Не успели спасти, умер. Ананда (моя дочь) переживает. Это ведь ее воспитанник, Киртан. На все воля Господа...

----------


## Anna

Вот еще одно интересное хозяйство в России - агрокомплекс "Солнечный" из Краснодарского края. 

Пишут о себе:

"На нашей молочной ферме - 300 коров. Они содержатся без привязи, свободно пасутся на наших пастбищах, где земля который год живёт без химикатов, и дают великолепное молоко! 
Мы приняли решение не сдавать коров на бойню, как это делается повсеместно. Мы отправляем их на пенсию! 
"Это экономически невыгодно!" - кричат нам вокруг. Но мы создаём уникальный цикл производства - от поля до семейного стола и такое отношение к земле и животным приносит нам хорошие плоды. 
Это долгосрочный проект и с годами он будет становится всё более плодотворным!"

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Мурари Кришна прабху. Если Вас заинтересует, то могу посоветовать, как научить упрямого вола работать. Хотя, думаю, в этом у Вас большой нужды нет. Вы и так замечательно других в работе используете. Но может, кому интересно почитать будет...
 У нас есть вол Балу. Он раньше дикий был, даже оголовник не давался надевать, не то что работать... Но у него была слабость - он очень любил кухонные очистки, смешанные с пшеничными отрубями. За эти вкуснятины он готов был на что угодно...
И вот что я придумала. Я перед его кормушкой, где он стоит на привязи, стала надевать другому волу оголовник и кормить его, а Балу все видел и истекал слюнями... Потом мне удалось надеть и ему оголовник, и я покормила и его. Он быстро сообразил, что если надевают на голову что-то - то потом будет еда. Потом мы стали запрягать пару обученных волов перед его кормушкой в ярмо и кормить их. а Балу все видел и ... Тогда и он согласился, чтобы ему надевали ярмо... А вот груз он тащить не хотел. Никак!
 Тогда я стала набирать два корыта с отрубями и ставить перед волами, но чуть-чуть подальше, чтобы они вынуждены были подтаскивать телегу, чтобы поесть, потом отсовывала корыто подальше еще и еще.... и так Балу не заметил, как стал тянуть груз... Потом он привык, что это ничего страшного, тянуть, ведь перед работой и после ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО кормят! Теперь, если нам надо взять Балу в работу, мы просто зовем его по имени, и он сам идет, мы его запрягаем, кормим и он работает. Иногда когда долго не берем в работу, сам приходит к нам, и мычит, мол, "пойдем, поработаем, все люди картошку уже выкопали, а вы все не еще тяните...Мууу, берите меня, я хочу послужить, а потом покушать..."

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Мадху и Балу (рыжий).

----------


## Мурари Кришна дас

Да очень интересный опыт! Возьму на заметку. У меня есть один бык уже взрослый, который ни в какую не хочет работать. Но я его и не трогал потому что и работы у нас не много. Другие бычки справляются.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Это и для людей годится :-)

----------

